# Does this pitbull look pure bred



## Munchie2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ive been wanting to buy this dog but i'm not sure if its pure bred or not. the owner does not have papers. I was just wondering if you guys could tell just by looking at it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can not tell if a dog is pure bred by looks.It even harder to guess as a puppy. With no papers, it is just a dog of un known lineage. If you want a puppy, I suggest rescuing if you just want a pet, but if your set on a purebred seek out a respectable breeder, not a back yard breeder that is producing pound bound pups with no papers.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If it is purebred the breeders should have papers on the parents as well as registering the litter for papers. If you found this pup through the paper, want ads, or craigslist I wouldn't buy it anyways. Just some random BYB pup.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the best way to tell if its pure is to buy a dog with papers lol, only way to truely know otherwise you might as well buy it as a mutt.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It is a cute puppy, but no way to know as everyone has said. I suggest you look elsewhere, but first stick around here and learn about how to select a breeder. You might have to wait a lil while to get the pup you want but it will be well worth the wait. And a pup is not something to jump into anyway.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

:goodpost: Everybody else. If you were getting the dog for free, I'd say why not but if money is changing hands, forget it.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

If you're looking for a pure bred animal don't bother dealing with anyone that can't provide registration papers. And if you're buying a dog, don't buy just any old big eared mutt like this one is. There are more than enough dogs of unknown lineage to be had for free, shouldn't have to pay this guy for his.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like a dog. Who knows, better to be safe than sorry. I'd be willing to bet its not an APBT.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

also looks like he's starting to knuckle over. or maybe the correction is almost finished.


----------



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

no papers and no parents on site, then hes a mutt regardless if he "LOOKS" pitbullish, wheres the pup at? i might pick him up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like a pup my friend just got.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That pup reminds me of Chalice. Not exactly the same markings. Did the person buy the pup then decided not to keep him? Can you meet the parents?









Chalice as a pup lots of people thought she looked like a boxer.








As you can see she wasnt boxer.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought the pup looked Boxer mix. Can't tell without papers though. For all you know it could be a hippo.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Boxer? Where do you see Boxer? from the color? Have you seen a boxer pup? I find it funny that many pit or pit mixes that color get labeled a boxer.
You can't tell for sure without papers but it does look like a pit puppy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a Box, this is my friends Boxer Turbo he is a great dog. I show this picture to show the muzzle difference between the dogs. Color is the same but that is just about it. Boxers have a totally different rear and front end. Very deep chest, long legs, and different rear. When looking for a boxer mix you can really tell in the head and body if they are mixed. Of course that is just most of the time there will be those few that could fool you. Boxers are far less popular than pit mixes so you have to consider that too.










Here is my friends dog I was talking about, she is an APBT.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol looks like a mayday pup....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Op when your pup gets bigger post some more pics I see mayday in that pup but without papers no saying for sure.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My friend has a boxer mix that looks almost identical to this dog. That's why I thought maybe a mix.

The dog is boxer/pit mix btw


----------

